# [Risolto] problemi emerge

## conoscenza

Ciao ragazzi,

ho un ulteriore problema!

se do emerge -DNu world ho un errore (riporto da dove inizia):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking whether the C compiler works... no
> 
> configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libevent-2.0.16/work/libevent-2.0.16-stable':
> ...

 

EDIT:

ho provato a compilare un:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #include <stdio.h>
> 
> void main(){
> ...

 

e poi ho dato:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost Desktop # gcc test.c -o test 
> 
>  * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
> 
> gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'

 

che faccio?

non so come muovermi!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost Desktop # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> ...

 

Risolto:

dando 

```
gcc-config 1
```

Ora compila...

----------

